
Emoji Dictionary for MacOS - msephton
https://medium.com/f-a-t-e/b650c124aad1
======
msephton
Perform quick emoji definition lookups in MacOS (using Cmd+Ctrl+D) and
hypercard deck (using Dictionary.app)

